# Advice Wanted: Looking to buy my first AR15



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I have no idea why but I have an itch to buy and shoot an AR15.
I love my handguns and shotguns, I have absolutely no clue about AR’s.

I’m thinking of buying a used one on armslist (unless you talk me out of it) and I want a mid quality one. I have no clue about what ammo or anything. Anyone have a suggestion for a beginner set up?

treat it like your taking to rookie.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd stay away from Anderson and poly receivers. On Armslist I have to be very careful who you dealing with as there is a lot of scammers but its been good overall. Look for military spec'd rifle not the commercial spec'd. There is a ton of kit rifle and they don't command the prices like the factory rifle but they could bring out some issues tho. Look on CDNN as they got some DPMS rifles for a great deals and I personally have 2 BCA rifle uppers they shoots 1/2" sub MOA all day. Getting ready to purchase another one. As for ammo I stick brass cased stuff as steel cased ammo is cheap junk but is ok for plinking. Only cheap steel cased ammo I use is Barnaul 62gr. HP but wont use any of it in my coyote match grade rifle. I tend to stick to 223 not 5.56 ammo also especially Federal.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Mamps said:


> I have no idea why but I have an itch to buy and shoot an AR15.
> I love my handguns and shotguns, I have absolutely no clue about AR’s.
> 
> I’m thinking of buying a used one on armslist (unless you talk me out of it) and I want a mid quality one. I have no clue about what ammo or anything. Anyone have a suggestion for a beginner set up?
> ...


I just picked up a new AR at the Sportsman’s Den in Shelby. They have a good selection. Look at quite a few of them and you can really feel the difference in quality. I went with a Daniel Defense V7 Ambush in .556 after calling a DD rep on this specific gun. It’s a little on the high side but it’s the first and only AR I’ll ever own. He has maybe 2 more there in different camo cerakote and black. These guns are 2017 models, new still in the box. But 650 bucks less than first listed per the DD rep. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, I’m 10 minutes from there. I appreciate


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There you go! I wished I was closer to Sprtsman Den as they are far better then Cabelas.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You certainly can’t go wrong with Daniel Defense. Very well made rifles.
Ask yourself what you want to do with the rifle as well. I’ve got many ar’s for different applications. Open sights for punching steel or long range hunting?

It’s a great time to buy one. The prices are silly low on them.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

If I was buying another AR I’d probably pick up a Smith and Wesson. You can pick up an M&P for around $500. There is no reason to buy a used AR right now, you can get a new rifle for the same cost.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Bought a Bushmaster in .223 last year that is like new and have yet to shoot it . Whats the opinion on these as I am like Mamps and know very little about them .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

0utwest said:


> Bought a Bushmaster in .223 last year that is like new and have yet to shoot it . Whats the opinion on these as I am like Mamps and know very little about them .


Bushmaster was bought out in 06 or 07? The original owners created Windham. I’ve got an original bushy but don’t know much about the new ones that the freedom group is making. One thing I would check on yours is the barrel. If it’s stamped for .223 it’s best to not use .556 through it. At least that’s my thoughts on it. Some say it’s fine to shoot both through a .223 barrel.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Ok thanks for the info and I will check into the ser. no. to see when it was made and it is stamped .223 . Thanks for the info. Mike .


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, great info. I went to the den today and got overwhelmed. The salesman, not unfriendly or rude, just overly helpful which actually confused me more than knowing nothing. 

All joking aside, I totally understand how my wife feels when I try talking handguns with her. I was lost. 

I could not get over prices. I thought I would not be able to get into a new one for under $1500 but as someone else said, price is silly low on them from what I thought. 

I don't have an intended application for it other than shoot it for a few times and keep it in the safe for who knows what. 

I would like a Daniel Defense but I think my first starter AR will be a S&W.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Mamps said:


> Yes, great info. I went to the den today and got overwhelmed. The salesman, not unfriendly or rude, just overly helpful which actually confused me more than knowing nothing.
> 
> All joking aside, I totally understand how my wife feels when I try talking handguns with her. I was lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I think the Ruger MPR is the best bang-for-the-buck on an entry-level AR better trigger better barrel better handguard


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Springfield came out with the AR 15 series Saint. I looked at that one hard. Nice gun with great reviews.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

OhioMadMan said:


> I think the Ruger MPR is the best bang-for-the-buck on an entry-level AR better trigger better barrel better handguard


Have to agree with this. I think you can get the Ruger for 500.00 most places. The smith hand guard is too bulky for my liking. It’s all about what fits each person.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Mamps said:


> I have no idea why but I have an itch to buy and shoot an AR15.
> I love my handguns and shotguns, I have absolutely no clue about AR’s.
> 
> I’m thinking of buying a used one on armslist (unless you talk me out of it) and I want a mid quality one. I have no clue about what ammo or anything. Anyone have a suggestion for a beginner set up?
> ...


My advice, save your money. Buy a good gun.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If you really wants to learn all about the complete AR15 platform then build one especially your first one with quality parts. Once you know the innards then you could get a good complete rifle but I haven't seen the reason yet. It is a lot of fun building one IMO.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Muddy said:


> If I was buying another AR I’d probably pick up a Smith and Wesson. You can pick up an M&P for around $500. There is no reason to buy a used AR right now, you can get a new rifle for the same cost.


 I have the M&P, IAM not a gun guru, I got mine for a good price a number of years ago, I have changed out a few things in it, it's a decent gun but needs a trigger upgrade. Not impressed with the factory trigger.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Most stock AR’s at the entry level price range need a trigger upgrade.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Mamps. What did you end up going with?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out Palmetto State Armory
They have a daily deals section with pretty good prices.
For example:
https://palmettostatearmory.com/smi...w-gun-case-and-vertical-grip-light-13060.html


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just built a Palmetto 10.5" pistol. Sub $400! 

$30 stripped lower (call it $40 with shipping and a $5 xfer) and $299 build kit ($340 after tax & shipping)


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yep^^^^. I've put several PSA rifles together for under $400. If you watch the sales it's pretty easy to stay under that number. They have all been good shooters and dependable.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Rock River arms..


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Building one from quality parts would help you familiarize yourself with them. Ive been wanting one too but after all the reading Ive done on them I think I personally would prefer to buy one assembled and tested and backed by a reputable manufacturer. Less potential headaches , better customer support and warranty , fewer surprises. Im leaning toward the springfield saint , smith and Wesson based on reviews.

I haven't used an AR since AF basic training in 1990 so I am no expert , I just remember how fun they are.

One thing to keep in mind though , if you get one designated as a pistol you can legally change its configuration to rifle if you want , but if its considered a rifle you cant legally make it a pistol. If you like the idea of having more options later and might want to change it around , then get the pistol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

RRA has always been a favorite of mine as well, wouldn’t want to try and buy one now with all the lunacy going on.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There was RRA A1 sporter on GB for 459 but already spent my allowance by picking up a Detonic 45 and all the gear for 650 and unfired win 94 pre 64 for 370 all at my local cabelas while everyone trying to get plastic guns and ammo. LMAO

Got my BCA 450 Bushy upper coming in today.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Pre 64 Winchester for 370? Hmm. I am quite happy with my Ruger PC 9 Carbine.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mamps said:


> I have no idea why but I have an itch to buy and shoot an AR15.
> I love my handguns and shotguns, I have absolutely no clue about AR’s.
> 
> I’m thinking of buying a used one on armslist (unless you talk me out of it) and I want a mid quality one. I have no clue about what ammo or anything. Anyone have a suggestion for a beginner set up?
> ...


I was exactly like you, no need but curious as hell about this "bad gun". I bought a S&W MP AR15 with 5, 30 round mags about 5 years ago - I was concerned Clinton would get in - and am very happy to have it. Accurate to about 800 yards, easy to service, cost me less than $650.00. It's fun to shoot but not cheap to shoot. I can use varmit frag rounds and shoot '*****, possum or ground hogs in my yard and not be concerned about ricochet from an over pen. live in an urban environment, neighbors think it's just fireworks, they see enough of that out of our yard.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Pre 64 Winchester for 370? Hmm. I am quite happy with my Ruger PC 9 Carbine.


I have a Hi Point 9mm carbine and absolutely love that thing! Shoots accurately over iron sights even with my bad eyes.


----------

